

A MapReduce Algorithm for Matrix Multiplication - jashmenn
http://homepage.mac.com/j.norstad/matrix-multiply/index.html

======
timdoug
The author's name and academic affiliation looked familiar; it turns out he's
the same John Norstad who wrote Disinfectant, a freeware Mac anti-virus
program that was a staple of all of my school's computers up to its retirement
in 1998. It's good to see he's still up to some serious coding.

My favorite part of Disinfectant was the Easter Egg embedded in its about box:
it played the Monty Python theme song (John Philip Sousa's "The Liberty Bell")
if you held down some combination of modifier keys while selecting the menu
item. At the end it even had the characteristic Monty Python "foot" come down
on a list of viruses it detected, if I recall correctly. Good times.

